# Emerge

## Drake

Hola yo de nuevo.. xD.. queria saber una cosa un post de pinned.. sobre el uso de emerge.. pero no aparece el comando para actualizar el sistema operativo completo,en archlinux es  pacman -Syu en Gentoo no se que sera.. su emerge --update --deep world ??

----------

## pelelademadera

exacto. emerge -DuNav world actualiza todo. system, solo paquetes del sistema

----------

## i92guboj

Yo uso "emerge -auDvN world".

----------

## pelelademadera

el orden de los factores no afecta el producto

----------

## upszot

hola...

para que aplican la "v" ?? 

yo uso "emerge -uD --newuse world"  no uso el "a" pq controlo todo antes con un "emerge -uDp --newuse world" y si no actualizo hace rato no voy a estar aceptando los ciento y pico de paquetes que me va a actualizar... :-S

saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

-a pregunta solo 1 vez al principio. y listo, te tira la lista y yes/no y listo

-v te tira detalles como las descargas a realizar y demas, tanto por paquete, como el general abajo del todo, las use y demas

----------

## i92guboj

-a ahorra tiempo. -v es importante porque las banderas USE pueden cambiar en cualquier momento. Es una buena costumbre analizarlas siempre antes de actualizar, por si hay alguna bandera nueva que quieras ajustar.

----------

## ekz

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> -a ahorra tiempo

 

+1 , ya que portage tiene que calcular los paquetes a instalar una sóla vez. Yo uso "emerge -uDavN world" xD

Saludos!

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola Drake

Para un mayor entendimiento de los comandos devorate el handbook y demás manuales, allí esta todo lo necesario para tener un sistema perfecto, claro en este foro conseguirás mucha buena ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## Drake

Muchass gracias por al respuestas...

----------

